# Whats the best dry dog food?



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,

so many foods on the market, that I just dont know which is the best.

I was feeding bertie on james wellbeloved, then organipets as thought organic would be better. But is there any other dry food better, any one could recommend. Seen a few mentioning barking heards so might try that.

He wont eat any just dry food so I add fresh cooked chicken or salmon and veg. Once a week he has sardines as I think its good for his coat.

Iv read a lot mentioning the natural instinct dog food and giving chicken wings.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are on Natural Instinct and have chicken wings, lamb ribs and turkey necks too.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is on Barking Heads as they are one of the best plus have a good range of flavours. Burns is a good one but she got bored on that and Applaws is another but a little too rich for her and so she suffered with an upset tum after a week. Give Barking Heads a try as several on here are on it


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

For an ease of use premium dry kibble food - I'd certainly reccomend Fish4Dogs.

Stephen x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have found Barking Heads to be very good. Sometimes for a treat I mix in some Spencer's Deli, which looks good enough to eat myself!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My dogs thrive on Barking Heads .. I have tried a few brands but this one is the best so far ... you can get free samples from Barking Heads 

http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/webform/keep-touch


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks for all the info


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Argh... Barking heads won't deliver to Northern Ireland.. Feel so isolated here sometimes... Sigh


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

You can buy it via Amazon I think - they send to NI, 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> You can buy it via Amazon I think - they send to NI,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


Thanks! Lisa... I didn't even think of that.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm using Applaws - 75% chicken, no cereal.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

We feed Lottie Barking Heads.....she loves it!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if people would find this useful and I cannot verify how accurate this is, but the dog trainer lady who runs the puppy socialisation group that I took Hattie to on Friday in Brighton has a very informative website and on it has done a break down of some of the dry foods which I found quite interesting to read.

_Dry Foods: A good dog food is high in protein, high in fat and low in carbs. 

All the foods listed here are free of preservatives, BHA, BHT and ethoxyquin. They contain natural ingredients. 

However, some of the foods listed here are better than others: A good food will be high in protein, high in fat and low in carbohydrates. 

To help you, I've divided foods up so you can see the difference. Be sure to check out the ingredients in the First Class foods, so you can see what a good dog food looks like.


First Class

Ziwipeak Daily Dog Cuisine pouches (Grain-free. 85% meat. Air-dried raw food. 5kg bag lasts a 23kg dog 5 weeks.) 

K9 Natural (Grain-free. 85% meat. Freeze-dried raw food, reconstituted with water. 4kg box lasts as above.)

Orijen (Grain-free. 80% meat. 20% fruit & veg. Great deals in 'Special Offers', which can make it affordable.)


Second Class

Arcana (Made by same company as Orijen, but cheaper. Grain-free. 60% meat. 40% fruit & veg.)

Taste of the Wild (Grain-free, but more carbs from potatoes than the above foods.)

Bob and Lush (Grain-free, but again carbs from potatoes and peas. 55% meat. Very good discount for 1st orders.)


Third Class 

Working HPRs (Duck & Potato is grain-free, but high in carbs from potatoes. V reasonably priced for this category.)

Barking Heads (45% meat.)

Fish4Dogs (55% meat, but high potato carbs. Grain-free. High in omega 3s.)


Fourth Class

James Wellbeloved (26% meat. JWB do make grain-free foods with potato, but most of their foods have rice.)

Symply (26% meat.)

Wainwrights (28% meat. Largest ingredient rice. Made by Pets at Home. Very reasonably priced.)

Green Dog Food (25% meat.)

Joe & Jacks (26% chicken. 55% rice.)

Arden Grange (45% meat. Contains maize, which is frequently the cause of food allergies.)

_


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there

Well, to be honest we have tried a few now lol. I started with Burns which she enjoyed but kept finding sharp pine like spikes in it which was scratching her throat. We tried Barking heads which Blossom enjoyed but it wasnt convenient as the nearest stocklist was about 30 miles away. We then tried James Well beloved as this came recommended but Blossom really went off it and wouldnt eat it (and she loves food). She is now adoring Royal Canin (Gold pack - for poodles (apparently good for the curly coat)). I havent heard any reviews on this but she cant get enough of it and it seems to have made her coat softer and more manageable.xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info Eleanor. 

Has anyone tried adult Orijen? I know a number of us found the puppy version too rich, with runny poos, etc but just wondered if the adult version was better tolerated? It does look like a good brand.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf had the adult variety for one meal with chicken wing for tea, (the dogs could smell the food through the box before I unpacked it)before I totally fed Barf, no soft poo but then the chicken wing would probably prevent this anyway.I ordered it from Orijen website but Zooplus stock it now x


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

while reading up about applaws dry dog foods I read this review and thought would add it on here -

"All of the Applaws dog food varieties are an excellent dog food . They are safe for our dogs I have researched dog food for the last 2 years , when I heard about the poison BHA & BHT which is in so many of the dog foods and would encourage everybody who owns & loves their dog to PLEASE stay away from the foods that say on the side of the packets - EC PERMITTED ADDITIVES . If you have a dog who has cancer , liver or kidney failure or has strokes , CHECK THE FOOD , FOR THE LOVE OF OUR PETS !"


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

also this is helpful

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dollyonken said:


> I don't know if people would find this useful and I cannot verify how accurate this is, but the dog trainer lady who runs the puppy socialisation group that I took Hattie to on Friday in Brighton has a very informative website and on it has done a break down of some of the dry foods which I found quite interesting to read.
> 
> _Dry Foods: A good dog food is high in protein, high in fat and low in carbs.
> 
> ...


This is interesting thanks. Has anyone tried and tested the first class foods.. I've never heard of them  but would love to hear if anyone had tried them.
X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi normally has Natural Instinct but for the duration of the summer holidays he's on Fish4dogs because it's more convenient when we are travelling. He really likes it but he has put on weight. I've assumed it's too many treats but some of it could be from the high potato carb content? We tried Orijen when he was a puppy and it gave him a runny tummy. 

I'd be interested to hear if any one has tried the K9 Natural? We will go back to raw but I'd like to have a good dry food for holidays.


----------



## Peggy's dad (Dec 24, 2012)

This is a great thread thanks... i have come across a couple of useful sites...
whichdogfood.co.uk has hundreds reviewed. There seems to be a lot of buzz around Eden which is quite a new one i think. 

We were feeding Peggy Royal Canin to begin with, we have had burns recommended by our neighbour who owns an independent petshop and the guys at another bigger store recommended Canagan which we will give a try.

I am a little concerned about moving her from food to food as understand this can give her an upset tummy as she adjusts. So they suggest mixing to begin with but we are all out so will have to go 'cold turkey'...


----------

